# Extreme Lag in CoD2 (Mac)



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

This has been happening all the time whenever I get into a big fire fight on Call Of Duty 2 which I just bought yesterday for my Mac G5 OS 10.4.6. The system requirements are 10.4.5, but I even tried turning all the graphics qualitys down and stuff. I'm on the Pointe Du Hoc mission (D-Day) there is tons of action going on, so it is completeley unplayable. Is there anything I can do to fix it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what video card are you using


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

ATI Raedon 9600


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Awww wait I think I dont have enough RAM how do you check the amount of RAM on a Mac?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

never used a mac
see if this tweak guide can help
http://www.tweakguides.com/ATICAT_1.html


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Thanks, but I just want to find out what I need to do to make it work. 

I'll try contacting Aspyr


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

to find out how much ram you have, goto about this mac under the apple menu, it will tell you how much ram you have. now which g5 mac do you have? the requirements are pretty steep:


Aspyr Support Site said:


> System Requirements:
> 
> Operating System: Mac OS X 10.3.9 or later
> CPU Processor: PowerPC G5 or Intel chipset
> ...


and your video card is the lowest supported, so i'm 99% sure your slowdown is due to your vid card. just because its supported doesn't mean that the game will be without slowdowns. vid games work on macs the same way they do on pcs, if your system is less than the recommended, then the game will be next to unplayable when alot starts happening. making sure you have at least 1gig ram would be a start, but i don't think it'll be enough to help you out. you need to upgrade your vid card to at least one with 128mb vram or more. owc would be a great place to check out what cards will fit your mac.

note to dai--unfortunately, that tweak stuff doesn't work on macs. its all windows based stuff for the most part. when mac games don't run right, its almost always due to lacking hardware.


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Alright, thanks. I'll take a look at that stuff. I have everything in the way of system requirements, so I'll take a look at the video cards.

you saved the day again sinclair 

awwgrr those things are expensive....


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

yes, mac vid cards are not cheap. but they make a world of difference on those hardware thrashing games like cod2, doom, and quake4.


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Well I just got an email back from Aspyr, and they told me it was indeed because my vid card and my memory were the absolute minimum they could be, and I could still play it with the lowest settings, if I reinstalled it and installed it to a folder instead of the hard drive. I'll check it out once it's done installing and report back to you.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

jimmyj said:


> ...if I reinstalled it and installed it to a folder instead of the hard drive.


  
that doesn't make any sence. all folders will be on the hard drive. and the game will run faster if all of the game is installed on the drive, and not pulling from the cd. could you post the whole email they sent?


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Connor,

Thank you for contacting us. The video card and memory in you iMac are
the 
absolute minimum requirments for the game and therefore you will need to keep 
your video options at their lowest for optimal play. Also it may be necessary 
to do a complete fresh install of the game. Reinstalling also gets rid of any 
game data that may have become corrupt. Be sure to trash the game's preferences 
file(s) located in Home/Library/Preferences/com.aspyr.callofduty2.plist when you 
do so. Then just trash the current copy of the game. Remember to empty the 
trash. Make sure the disc is NOT in the drive and do a Finder or Spotlight 
search for Call of Duty 2 and COD2 and delete any remaining files. Run the 
Repair Disk Permissions function of the Disk Utility located in 
Applications/Utilities. Now you can safely install a new copy of the game. 
Also, avoid installing the game to Applications or the Desktop; there are 
permissions conflicts that can arise when games are installed here. Games work 
best when they are installed in a separate games folder on the top/root level of 
your hard drive.

Aspyr Tech Support

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Oh, ok I guess I read it wrong. It says installing the game in a separate games folder on the top/root level of my HD usually makes it work better......What does that mean?


But would there be something other than a video card that I could buy that would make it all work the same, or a little less? Maybe something like memory?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

first of all, is this an imac g5, or a g5 tower? if its an imac, you can't upgrade the video card on it. in fact the only thing you could do is max the ram, but that really won't help the game by much. as far as installing the game, open your hard drive in the finder, goto "file>create new folder". now name it "games". now when you run the installer, tell it to install it in "yourharddrive\games\". that is what aspyr means by creating a different folder.


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Oh man they thought it was a tower. It's only an iMac. Damn. How much of a difference would maxing the RAM out be? What if I got a Mac mini?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

the mini would be worse than the imac, is has a poorer video system than the imacs. the most you can do is max out your ram, and set everything to the lowest graphics in the game and truge on. just remember, macs aren't the best for games (unless you have a top of the line tower, but even then quake 4 is bringing some of those to their knees), and any games you get in the future, make sure that your mac is closer to the recommended requirements, and not the lowest.


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Alright, thanks for all your hlep. It seems to be running very nicely in multiplayer, which I just got interested in yesterday. 

thanks


----------

